# Tren caused aggressiveness



## xyokoma (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey guys,
The annoying me again.

This time looking for advice to save a relationship in its early stage, so heres the deal:

He is prepping for a comp thats in august and amongst other steds, he is also on Tren. Now, problem is, he is an absolute **** while on it. Biggest dick out there during the day but keeps me a hostage in his arms at night. Very bipolar, some would say.

I guess my question is,

How you deal with Tren rage and is there anything i can do to help him calm down? Currently he's off his tits, no joke. 

Besides being moody as feck, he doesnt control his strength very well and last time left my hand squished to bits.  These days i want to strangle him but usually i do like him.

Any views welcome. :32 (20):


----------



## Bosco200 (Jul 23, 2017)

If it's to the point where he can't control it and he's hurting you, it's time for him to
stop taking tren.  Everyone gets some sort of aggressiveness on tren, if not aggressiveness, its irritability.  Clearly he can't handle tren because he's letting it control him and he can't over come not being a dick head while on it.  Some get more aggressive than others, some don't get it all.  But if he's hurting you, it's time for him to get off and stop being a little bitch and letting it control him.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 23, 2017)

Tell him to either drop the Tren, if that's even the problem, or you're gonna leave. Can't blame being a jerkoff on a steroid. If he can't control his temper and says its from Tren then he's too immature to be using it.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 23, 2017)

I agree with the guys above.  I'm of the opinion that steroids amplify your personality in a way, too.  I'm chill on or off, so I'm assuming he's probably a little controlling even when off.  
When steroid use affects your life, or the lives of your family, in a negative way, it's time to cut them loose.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 23, 2017)

babe is that you?! :32 (18):


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 23, 2017)

Tren or any other aas doesn't cause aggression or rage. It does however amplify what's already there. 

If he's an asshole he's an asshole. It's not gonna change.


----------



## xyokoma (Jul 23, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> babe is that you?! :32 (18):



Yes, buttercup, me! Think its time we get some UG relationship counselling!!:32 (18):


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 23, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Tell him to either drop the Tren, if that's even the problem, or you're gonna leave. Can't blame being a jerkoff on a steroid. If he can't control his temper and says its from Tren then he's too immature to be using it.



THIS. Give 'em an ultimatum and stick to it. No different than saying 'he beats me when he drinks'.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 23, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> Besides being moody as feck, he doesnt control his strength very well and last time left my hand squished to bits.


I am not sure why he would have "left your hands squished to bits" but from your description, it sounds like he may be abusive to some degree. There isn't an excuse for it. Maybe he is bipolar and if so leave now. You mentioned being in the beginning of this relationship. There is no reason to have to work anything out in a newer relationship. Either he is what you want or he isnt. Working things out and compromise is for old relationships IMO.

What I am saying is tren or no tren, if it affects the way he treats you then he isn't the one. I have done alot of different steroids in my life and none of them made me mistreat my partner/girlfriend/wife. Sounds like he is just an idiot.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 23, 2017)

side note.....Tren is up next on my que list lol


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 23, 2017)

Concur with the answers above, as well as recent experience.  Tren does not cause irritability or aggressiveness. Too many guys use this as an excuse to be a turd.  And in top of that I'm going to add that if dieting down for a show is getting blamed, maybe he shouldn't be doing that either.


----------



## ReconMarine (Jul 23, 2017)

If it is early in the relationship he is testing the waters.  If he gets away with squishing your hand now it will escalate.  I've seen it before.  The tren is just an excuse.


----------



## xyokoma (Jul 23, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I am not sure why he would have "left your hands squished to bits" but from your description, it sounds like he may be abusive to some degree.



I dont remember 100% myself, i was raising my hand to touch him and i may have been teasing him, he grabbed it so hard it cut the circulation off for a good 5 seconds after releasing it. 

----

Thanks for advice, everybody. 
I have read a lot about tren and that it doesnt increase aggression, but the other day i also watched ric Drasins video where he spoke of some famous bodybuilder who called Tren 'the relationship ender'. I also follow a powerlifter Gracie Davis who also had said in the past that using Tren almost made her lose her job because her temper got extremely bad.

Its good to get a feedback from experienced people who have used it and know that at worst case scenario tren only magnifies whats already there.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 23, 2017)

Divorce in a bottle.  
Turns Assholes into bigger Assholes.  

That being said, Ive ran Tren numerous times with out any issues. So I believes its different for everybody.  

But never, did I ever, lay a hand or grab my wife in a manner that hurt or would've hurt her.  
You are Dating an asshole and he needs to go. Sorry to break the news to you. Solo


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 23, 2017)

*Hi,
Too much then can mess with your head,I myself can't handle high doses of tren E,Im fine on acetate......That being said NO STEROID can give you memory loss.....He knows exactly what he is doing so yeah don't say it's tren,Its the man an he's a pussy for treating /Abusing you.

In ending Hun...If you don't handle this now and leave ( it's going to get worse)Than only you will be at fault in the future what ever happens.......

I hope you are safe......*


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 23, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> I dont remember 100% myself, i was raising my hand to touch him and i may have been teasing him, he grabbed it so hard it cut the circulation off for a good 5 seconds after releasing it.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Also not smart for a woman to use it..


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 23, 2017)

This thread is ridiculous or you're naive OP


----------



## xyokoma (Jul 23, 2017)

SuperBane said:


> This thread is ridiculous or you're naive OP



Well i gave background story and my question was decent. Tren and aggression. Others were super lovely AND most importantly helpful because i have never taken Tren. 

Dont like it dont read it or block me but i dont give a single shit you think its naive.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 23, 2017)

I leave fingerprints on my girls ass I squeeze it so hard sometimes lol but it's all love  
is he drinking alcohol? Alcohol and tren can be a bad combo. 
Get him some ganga to chill him out and give up that booty on the regular and he should be a lot calmer. 
or he's just an abusive asshole and will get worse, only you can tell. good luck


----------



## kittensandkilos (Jul 23, 2017)

I also agree with many others in this post. It amplifies what is already there. He sounds like he is getting to be pretty dangerous and reckless with his behavior though. I suggest you tell him to drop it, there are plenty of other AAS that will do the trick that he can try other than tren if that is the true issue at hand.


----------



## Maijah (Jul 23, 2017)

Tren turns a douchebag into a super douchebag. Sounds like you already know what to do


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> Well i gave background story and my question was decent. Tren and aggression. Others were super lovely AND most importantly helpful because i have never taken Tren.
> 
> Dont like it dont read it or block me but i dont give a single shit you think its naive.



I think his point wasn't to just talk shit. But to aware you to the fact that it's not the tren making him act like this. You're with an abusive person and it will continue so long as he is in your life.

You break up with him yet?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 24, 2017)

It's the trens fault I'm an asshole.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 25, 2017)

Tren4Life said:


> It's the trens fault I'm an asshole.



Stop it you're a big teddy bear


----------



## basskiller (Jul 25, 2017)

Masteron instead


----------



## bigdog (Jul 25, 2017)

I loved tren. Some said I was a bit more aggressive on it but nothing bad. My wife never noticed a change in my attitude but loved what it did to my body. Like anything else different things affect people differently.


----------



## xyokoma (Jul 27, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think his point wasn't to just talk shit. But to aware you to the fact that it's not the tren making him act like this. You're with an abusive person and it will continue so long as he is in your life.
> 
> You break up with him yet?



Haha. No, just radio silence from either of us.


----------



## pgcc0313 (Jul 30, 2017)

Trenbelone is the relationship killer. If you want to save your relationship come off the tren


----------



## pgcc0313 (Jul 30, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Concur with the answers above, as well as recent experience.  Tren does not cause irritability or aggressiveness. Too many guys use this as an excuse to be a turd.  And in top of that I'm going to add that if dieting down for a show is getting blamed, maybe he shouldn't be doing that either.


You know guys don't realize how tren was affecting them until they have been off a bit. You think everything is fine, but really it's not. I almost got divorced because tren made me so ****ing horny I was cheating on my wife left and right. I didn't think it was the tren either but since ive stopped it my sex drive went way down and stopped cheating. Also, when she found out I had like no emotions, life falling apart around me and I'm thinking of the next days workout. Looking back it made me detached, way detached and again didn't realize till I was off it.
Not saying I won't use tren again but I'll try to keep it to 8 weeks or so. This last time I went through12 weeks of tren acetate,  12 weeks of tren hex then 10 weeks of tren E. Like 8 months, way too long


----------



## xyokoma (Jul 31, 2017)

pgcc0313 said:


> You know guys don't realize how tren was affecting them until they have been off a bit. You think everything is fine, but really it's not. I almost got divorced because tren made me so ****ing horny I was cheating on my wife left and right. I didn't think it was the tren either but since ive stopped it my sex drive went way down and stopped cheating. Also, when she found out I had like no emotions, life falling apart around me and I'm thinking of the next days workout. Looking back it made me detached, way detached and again didn't realize till I was off it.
> Not saying I won't use tren again but I'll try to keep it to 8 weeks or so. This last time I went through12 weeks of tren acetate,  12 weeks of tren hex then 10 weeks of tren E. Like 8 months, way too long



Thanks for honesty, man.
I hope youll be doing better on your next cycle, now that you know what to expect. 

I did read that tren A is a better option in terms of wacky side effects, or so a lot of the guys said on other forums.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 31, 2017)

pgcc0313 said:


> You know guys don't realize how tren was affecting them until they have been off a bit. You think everything is fine, but really it's not. I almost got divorced because tren made me so ****ing horny I was cheating on my wife left and right. I didn't think it was the tren either but since ive stopped it my sex drive went way down and stopped cheating. Also, when she found out I had like no emotions, life falling apart around me and I'm thinking of the next days workout. Looking back it made me detached, way detached and again didn't realize till I was off it.
> Not saying I won't use tren again but I'll try to keep it to 8 weeks or so. This last time I went through12 weeks of tren acetate,  12 weeks of tren hex then 10 weeks of tren E. Like 8 months, way too long



Cheating on your wife left and right is a problem with your character, not the tren.  Learn a little self control if your'e that horny.  Like NS sid earlier in the thread, thats like blaming the alcohol for beating her


----------



## xyokoma (Jul 31, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Cheating on your wife left and right is a problem with your character, not the tren.  Learn a little self control if your'e that horny.  Like NS sid earlier in the thread, thats like blaming the alcohol for beating her



I cant fully agree with you.

I went on AD(anti depressants) several years ago when my depression got extremely bad. 
The way it made me feel and think has scarred my memory. Fact is, i know i am not that person that i was while on meds, and i know that in my worst circumstances i have never gotten that way because I was clean from AD. 

AD made me FEEL differently, therefore THINK accordingly. Ultimately it ended up in different actions because my different mind saw it fitting that way.   My *normal* mind was dug very deep and i had forgotten what it felt like to think another way round. It was like a brain and memory blockage. Fog.

And AD are hormones just like AAS, so I think my experience with AD can correlate to the experiences of those taking AAS. 

Not saying im right, just something to think about.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 31, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> I cant fully agree with you.
> 
> I went on AD(anti depressants) several years ago when my depression got extremely bad.
> The way it made me feel and think has scarred my memory. Fact is, i know i am not that person that i was while on meds, and i know that in my worst circumstances i have never gotten that way because I was clean from AD.
> ...



The difference is that AAS are NOT mind altering drugs. And antidepressants are not hormones.


----------



## xyokoma (Jul 31, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> The difference is that AAS are NOT mind altering drugs. And antidepressants are not hormones.



Im sorry i was wrong indeed. I was taking serotonin, however it can alter hormones.
I guess i just see a similar connection there as both things interfere with your natural hormonal balance.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 31, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> The difference is that AAS are NOT mind altering drugs. And antidepressants are not hormones.


Just to be technical, there's recent evidence emerging that 19-nor's, especially tren, do cause potentially permanent changes in brain activity and short term memory loss. 
No I don't have the links handy right now.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 31, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Just to be technical, there's recent evidence emerging that 19-nor's, especially tren, do cause potentially permanent changes in brain activity and short term memory loss.
> No I don't have the links handy right now.



U forget where u put them?  Hahahahhahahaha


----------



## Yaya (Jul 31, 2017)

I know a lot about tren

Before I answer or comment I think we deserve a pic of u.

Fuk, we have earned it


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 31, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> U forget where u put them?  Hahahahhahahaha


Ok, that's a funny. 


2ndhand information but from a source I trust. I'll see what I can find later.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 31, 2017)

I've been pinning tren for many years. Not sure how long..but I don't remember it ever causing me memory loss.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 31, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I've been pinning tren for many years. Not sure how long..but I don't remember it ever causing me memory loss.



exactly, you don't 'remember' lmao :32 (18):


----------



## Seeker (Jul 31, 2017)

I remember not remembering. That counts for something. Lol


----------



## xyokoma (Jul 31, 2017)

Yaya said:


> I know a lot about tren
> 
> Before I answer or comment I think we deserve a pic of u.
> 
> Fuk, we have earned it



A pic of me or someone else on here? My profile photo is me.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 1, 2017)

The pic of u hugging that man child?


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 1, 2017)

Yaya said:


> The pic of u hugging that man child?



Yass, bodypower uk 2017 in may. You want to see my face i assume?


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 1, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> Yass, bodypower uk 2017 in may. You want to see my face i assume?


there you go


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 1, 2017)

Sorry, didnt do it properly the first time.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 1, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> View attachment 4225
> 
> 
> Sorry, didnt do it properly the first time.


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 1, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


>



why so surprised?


----------



## Jin (Aug 1, 2017)

Don't take this as an insult or me saying you aren't attractive: you're fantastic with makeup.


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 1, 2017)

Haha thats a first but still a compliment so **** it. :32 (20):


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 1, 2017)

almost au natural despite the eyeliner


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 1, 2017)

very cute, now back double bicep :32 (17):


----------



## Yaya (Aug 1, 2017)

Watch out... all the UGBB perves are gonna start the harrassement via pm.. ready.. 3...2...1

U look good and yes I would


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 1, 2017)

Yaya said:


> Watch out... all the UGBB perves are gonna start the harrassement via pm.. ready.. 3...2...1
> 
> U look good and yes I would



16:19 still no pervy messages. Wish there was some. :32 (17):


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 1, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> why so surprised?


We don't get many of your kind 'round these parts.


----------



## Jaydub (Aug 1, 2017)

Yer friggin hot lady.. ditch the asshole. You got your pick of anyone out there. Don't waste time on a douche. And keep in mind when he comes off his cycle he's gonna be an emotional roller coaster then too. That's a lot of headache. Screw that.. you're beautiful and you can do better


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 1, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> why so surprised?



dont get too far into it, this is a spot of 95% men, 80% of which are jack up on testosterone, 65% of which are on tes + other compounds.....Makes for interesting conversation.   

When ladies come around everyone starts to ruff their feathers to show off


----------



## Yaya (Aug 1, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> 16:19 still no pervy messages. Wish there was some. :32 (17):



That's very uncommon maybe those members are on tinder right now


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 1, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> dont get too far into it, this is a spot of 95% men, 80% of which are jack up on testosterone, 65% of which are on tes + other compounds.....Makes for interesting conversation.
> 
> When ladies come around everyone starts to ruff their feathers to show off



I may be a girl but im skilled with words. An 'interesting' conversation is right up my alley.  

Eastern european humour here. Come at me, ladies. . :32 (1):


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 1, 2017)

Yaya said:


> That's very uncommon maybe those members are on tinder right now



Its my luck, i dont get messages not even on tinder. :32 (18):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 1, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> View attachment 4226
> 
> almost au natural despite the eyeliner


I have to admit. When you were telling your story about the silly bastard that was being violent with you, I though for sure that you were some ugly, fat hopeless chick. I couldn't have been more wrong. Ditch that dude. You could basically have anyone and you choose a douch? silly


----------



## Yaya (Aug 1, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have to admit. When you were telling your story about the silly bastard that was being violent with you, I though for sure that you were some ugly, fat hopeless chick. I couldn't have been more wrong. Ditch that dude. You could basically have anyone and you choose a douch? silly





Just lost ur chance


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 1, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have to admit. When you were telling your story about the silly bastard that was being violent with you, I though for sure that you were some ugly, fat hopeless chick. I couldn't have been more wrong. Ditch that dude. You could basically have anyone and you choose a douch? silly



Hahaha thanks. Not sure what a fat chick would be doing on a bb forum anyways  
Sadly, although i am a decent looking 22yo woman but that doesnt translate same way in my dating life.  
Maybe because of where i live! 

I am officially done with the douche, aka all contact details deleted. I am a smart woman but you know i always consider all the options i have and i do hope at times that things can work out. Sadly this wasnt that situation but once again, nothing new in my dating life. :32 (1):


----------



## Yaya (Aug 2, 2017)

Xyokoma.. unfortunately pretty girls don't join bb forums.. they are too busy being pretty and not on the net.. however u made the exception 

Congrats, welcome to SI.. post up and make friends.. good things may come your way!! Heehee


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 2, 2017)

Yaya said:


> Just lost ur chance


lol, no chance. I have a son her age.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 2, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> 16:19 still no pervy messages. Wish there was some. :32 (17):



My pm is wide open if you're into that type of stuff 

And yes you're very attractive.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 2, 2017)

U have that sexy but I'll punch u in the face if I have to type look. Very nice.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 2, 2017)

Generally yeah tren causes me to be less patient, more impulsive, and snappy...slightly more territorial. But it CAN be managed quite easily so long as you have some experience with tren and other things in your life are going well and balanced..or on the other hand if you have an annoying as fuk gf who knows how to push your buttons and won't stop pushing your fuking bottons...tren can make it harder to not say grow the fuk up...if he's like this to begin with the tren will only make it worse....


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 2, 2017)

I guess everyone has different hobbies. There's plenty attractive girls in my gym who work out because they enjoy it and are pursuing bb, same theres enough girls doin booty stuff all the time.

I watch bb videos every single day and can spend hours on them. I just find it interesting(very soothing, too) and its the same reason i joined UG a while back. 

When I was 17 i did national benching comp, however, although it sounds important it wasnt hard to get into and u didnt need to meet any criteria to qualify. This was back in Lithuania. I did poorly as ive only had started benching a month beforehand, but it was still a great experience and ive learned to appreciate the art.


----------



## BigJohnny (Aug 2, 2017)

You're a beautiful young lady, I hope you stay away from the dick head that's been mistreating you! Good luck


----------



## Heavyhitter88 (Aug 2, 2017)

Tren doesn't cause violence. It might add to aggressiveness but unless you are a pathetic loser with no self control, it won't cause someone to get violent with his loved one. I get it, sometimes drugs like tren and halo might make you edgy but to be a cocksucker to your woman, weak pathetic loser.


----------



## Heavyhitter88 (Aug 2, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Generally yeah tren causes me to be less patient, more impulsive, and snappy...slightly more territorial. But it CAN be managed quite easily so long as you have some experience with tren and other things in your life are going well and balanced..or on the other hand if you have an annoying as fuk gf who knows how to push your buttons and won't stop pushing your fuking bottons...tren can make it harder to not say grow the fuk up...if he's like this to begin with the tren will only make it worse....


Right. If you are predisposed to violence tren will make you a monster


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 2, 2017)

Lookin good little lady. I'd hit it. Pick a guy whos only rough in the sack


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 2, 2017)

Still waiting for some dirty naughty pm


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Still waiting for some dirty naughty pm


I've already got mine.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Aug 2, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I've already got mine.



He means from xyokoma BSP.

Not PPman.


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 3, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Still waiting for some dirty naughty pm



Shouldnt a man message first? Or you want me to be the man? Haha


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 3, 2017)

xyokoma said:


> Shouldnt a man message first? Or you want me to be the man? Haha



U should go first so I can guage what kind of freakiness I can respond with


----------



## Yaya (Aug 3, 2017)

Send me naked pics.. snatch up my PM


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 3, 2017)

Yaya said:


> Send me naked pics.. snatch up my PM



Thanks aint doing that.  :32 (18):


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 3, 2017)

I think she just called you out Ecks.  lol    Im with the rest of these guys.  Sure Tren can make you edgy, but being as asshole is a choice.  If you cant handle the Tren, get off the bus!  

Looking good BTW!


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 3, 2017)

I don't know if I'm the outlier, but I've never found anabolics to cause any of the rage that's so often mentioned in the media.   As far as rage goes,  I've seen more rage in drunks at bars than in anyone on gear.  If someone is an asshole while on anabolics, they're an asshole off them too.


----------



## Fat Gig (Aug 7, 2017)

So how are you getting on anyway?update?


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 7, 2017)

Fat Gig said:


> So how are you getting on anyway?update?



Hey!

I did mention a couple pages before I stopped seeing the lil bitch.

I am unsure how he is rn, but steds arent doing good for him. He also got depression from them.


----------



## Jin (Aug 7, 2017)

Fat Gig said:


> So how are you getting on anyway?update?



What's the deal gig? You're bumping a whole lotta old threads and asking for updates while obviously not having read the thread carefully.


----------



## Fat Gig (Aug 7, 2017)

I must have missed that part.I havnt been on the forum very long and just reading up on loads of stuff i know a lot of it was written/posted before i got here but sometimes i still take an interest i do try to keep comments etc or responses to posts that are still within the last few days at least


----------



## Jin (Aug 7, 2017)

Fat Gig said:


> I must have missed that part.I havnt been on the forum very long and just reading up on loads of stuff i know a lot of it was written/posted before i got here but sometimes i still take an interest i do try to keep comments etc or responses to posts that are still within the last few days at least



Fair enough brother gig. Just suspicious of folks posting a whole bunch in a row on older threads. Many times it's a shill looking to establish himself before making a sales pitch.


----------



## Fat Gig (Aug 7, 2017)

Jin said:


> Fair enough brother gig. Just suspicious of folks posting a whole bunch in a row on older threads. Many times it's a shill looking to establish himself before making a sales pitch.



I hear that dude.Defintly no sales pitch going to be comming from me though.Im just happy to be able to get so much good info on so many things from lots of people that know there stuff in the one place


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 7, 2017)

Either way, its annoying as fuk.


----------



## Fat Gig (Aug 7, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Either way, its annoying as fuk.



Ok point taken no more old thread posting from me


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 7, 2017)

Fat Gig said:


> Ok point taken no more old thread posting from me


When I logged on, you had posted replies to 17 old threads asking for updates and such. This is typical of spammers.
Feel free to post brutha. I don't think that we need updates from year old threads tho? Welcome BTW.


----------



## Fat Gig (Aug 7, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> When I logged on, you had posted replies to 17 old threads asking for updates and such. This is typical of spammers.
> Feel free to post brutha. I don't think that we need updates from year old threads tho? Welcome BTW.



Yea fair enough i can understand that.Guess i got a little over excited there.Sorry team.Thanks for the welcome BSP happy to be on board


----------

